# Any other type 1 diabetics tried dnp?



## PrettyGreenEyes (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm currently on day 6 of my dnp. Female and type 1 diabetic.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2017)

Any issues? 

Do you use lantus? A pump? Has your dose decreased?


----------



## PrettyGreenEyes (Apr 26, 2017)

Issues I'm currently having are low sugar levels but apart from that all good just the normal dnp sides.

I'm on injections, long acting levimur which lasts 12 hours in the body have adjusted that to a lower dose during the day was on 16 units which ive lowered to 10 for a good sugar level through the day although few low sugar levels here and there.... the other 12 hour I miss out completely which is usually done at night, was on 5 units. Wake with sugar level in an OK range. 

Also take humolog that's fast acting for anything I eat during the day.


----------



## donjuanelite (Apr 30, 2017)

UK is curretly using a modded form of dnp to treat diabetes.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 1, 2017)

hmmm Im interested in keeping an eye on this one. Could you post some more details on things. Im a type 1 diabetic and ran a 20day cycle of DNP at 500mg/day. I didnt really experience anything such as low blood sugars... which running DNP and having low sugars and needing to treat them...good god Id hate that. SUgar drops, and only way to treat is to eat, which in turn would cause your heat to ramp up and thus dropping it again. My body is weird but def interested in seeing if any other typ1 have some input. Im about to run another bout with it. If it does drop my sugar, Ill be happy!


----------



## PrettyGreenEyes (May 9, 2017)

Are you on a pump or insulin pens?
 Is your sugar levels always running high? 
What type of insulin are you on? 

I eat and burn up for a little and then it go's away again, reducing the insulin helped but I'm only using 125 dnp yellow magic I bought in 2014.

I did loose Weight during that cycle even with low sugar levels with my carb intake needing to be 300g odds some days.

I haven't really ran 250mg before.... once and I got such bad sweats it wasn't worth it. Couldn't exercise on 125 due to low sugar levels either... didn't want to chance it as exercise lowers me too.

Keep me updated on your new cycle? I've started another too and on day 3.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 23, 2017)

neither... I have a vial that I shoot. I didnt like the pens b/c they werent deep enough. didnt like the pump b/c I didnt like the tube being attached. that and when I sweat, nothing sticks to me. Used gorilla glue too..fail. sugars were not running high before GH. DNP did happen to drop it towards the beginning but now its mid range so Im happy. I believe in that study (I believe Yale?) was doing on a long release DNP for type 2...seems interesting.

wonder if you have some diluted over the years? I ran 250 am and 250 in the afternoon. i slept on the couch (we have 2) and I would lay left to right, right to left, swap couches, and same directions.

it made my chest breakout so i stopped my run on this one. i did not drop weight but did lean down a bit (mind you im on tren as well)


----------

